# More on Sheffield



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brian Williams is continuing his love in with Sheffield on his coffee spot blog:

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2015/08/20/tamper-coffee-sellers-wheel/


----------

